# Mouse Killer!!!



## mitrus (Apr 6, 2008)

Last night my sweet little Daisy killed a mouse! I have had a Jack Russell and a terrier mix and they never killed anything. I don't know if I should be upset or impressed. It was a black mouse and it was very dark outside. I had seen her messing around the shed. I knew something must be under there, but my only concern was she would get hurt or dirty. I never thought she would catch anything. Have any of your havs ever killed an animal?


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

oh dear! I am very impressed but I would also be upset. My DH has taught the boys (although it is mostly their instinct) to "go get em" with the squirrels in our yard. but the squirrels are pretty fast... but I would be terrified if they ever caught one. But it is what they do...they are dogs after all. But my bigger concern would be that Daisy may have picked up something like Giardia.
keep an eye on her stools.


----------



## mitrus (Apr 6, 2008)

Thank you for your advice. I am concerned about that too. The mouse was not torn up, I caught her pretty soon after she got it. But I will watch her close.


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm surprised the terriers aren't the killers...my sister-in-law lives on a ranch and she has a jack russell and a carin and they are little mouse killers! 
I'm sure she will be fine, but if her poops do get yucky, have them checked out. My sister-in-laws dogs have never had a problem from killing mice.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Growing up we had a mix that would go outside and collect mice. She would kill them most of the time, but sometimes not. In the dead of winter, she would go out in the yard and arrive back at the door with her "miceicle". We would have to scream and yell at her to drop it outside and not bring it in to the house.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

*"Have any of your havs ever killed an animal?"*

Oh yes! My Havs kill the invasive dust bunnies all the time. :biggrin1:


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

If I had any mice around I would be thrilled for Cicero to kill them...and impressed that he has more nerve than I do.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

we have tons of mice in our basement and sometimes in our walls... a while ago a had stored a package of the boys vitakraft yogurt treats in the basement, went to get them and they were all gone with a big hole in the bag!!!! That was one happy mouse/mice. We are hesitant to call an exterminator because last time we did-- they died in the walls and our house had the most fowl smell for a month... so we are using the old fashioned traps... I wish I weren't allergic to cats...


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Missy-You're a better woman than I am, I think I'd have to move!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

My two would be more afraid of the mouse than the mouse was of them. The other day a rabbit came leisurely hopping around the garage. A second later Cody came flying around the same corner and went to hide in the garage. I don't think he was chasing the rabbit, I think he was running to get away from it! Rabbits are just so scary!!!


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

> Rabbits are just so scary!!!


 ound: I think Ollie would be right there hiding with Cody.


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Hey, don't criticize the dog for being scared of a rabbit! My sister has two rabbits as pets. She has been bitten and scratched by them several times-mostly when trying to give them medicine or taking them to the vet. When they get upset they can fight pretty hard. My sister's rabbits are also larger than my havanese. One of the rabbits is 12lb. 

There's a youtube video (?) somewhere of a rabbit chasing a large snake into a tree.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

That's what happens in these old New England houses. I do know that smell Missy. Josh's hamster escaped from her cage and disappeared. We never found her but unfortunately we smelled her for awhile. Yuck. 

Izzy has never caught a mouse just lots of dust bunnies.


----------



## Roccos Mommy (Jul 31, 2008)

I wouldn't worry about Giardia from the mouse, unless he ate mickey :brushteeth:. I am treating my dog's Giardia for the third time! uke: Although I think that it's my Lab that continues to carry it, I have to treat both just in case. It is my understanding that dogs get Giardia from poo that is infected..usually from drinking stagnant water that infected wild animals have done their business in or near. 

I think the only thing I would worry about is the possibility of the mouse having been poisoned. But then again, if he didn't eat it he should be fine. 

Rocco loves to hunt and kill earthworms! Then he celebrates by rolling on them. :whoo:


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

mitrus said:


> Have any of your havs ever killed an animal?


One of mine ate a bug once. Does that count?


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Jill in Mich said:


> I don't think he was chasing the rabbit, I think he was running to get away from it! Rabbits are just so scary!!!


I've been on the clawing end of a rabbit's back feet and I'm with him...I'd run too


----------



## mitrus (Apr 6, 2008)

Now Daisy is completly obsessed with the shed. She whats outside all the time and runs straight for the shed. I am going to have to get bricks or something to put around the bottom. She can not fit under the shed, but she can get her head under it. I just don't want to have to worry about her everytime she goes out.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Scooter's Family said:


> Missy-You're a better woman than I am, I think I'd have to move!


We looked 4 years for this house that we loved and could afford during the bubble!!!! those buggers will not chase me out of my house!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

mitrus said:


> Now Daisy is completly obsessed with the shed. She whats outside all the time and runs straight for the shed. I am going to have to get bricks or something to put around the bottom. She can not fit under the shed, but she can get her head under it. I just don't want to have to worry about her everytime she goes out.


Good idea! I'd be afraid of her getting stuck under there. We had to block off all kinds of areas when we got our second Hav, Sammy. He's so much smaller than Ricky and fast as a gazelle so we worried he'd get into the smallest of spaces.


----------

